# Боль между лопатками



## Аркадий К (30 Дек 2019)

Прошу проконсультировать, возраст 43 года, рост 185, вес 89 кг, месяц назад очередное обострение, отёк и припухлость у позвонков на уровне лопаток и сбоку от них. Боль отдавала в грудину и рёбра, болели мышцы у лопаток. Стало больно находиться в положении сидя. Обострение снимал: аэртал таблетки и мазь, омез, хондроксид мазь, нейробион уколы, комбилипен таблетки, мидокалм. В настоящее время после консультации невролога принимаю баклосан и нейробион уколы. В период ремисии есть ощущение того что что-то мешает между лопатками, визуально после осевых нагрузок припухлость у позвонков на уровне лопаток, болезненные ощущения сниматься если немного полежать и после сна утром. 

Сделал МРТ, прошу помочь с расшифровкой и дальнейшей тактикой лечения, допустимыми осевыми нагрузками, лфк, турник(растяжка, висы, полувисы) Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (30 Дек 2019)

@Аркадий К, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## doclega (30 Дек 2019)

Доброе утро, ответил в ЛС.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Дек 2019)

Врождённая хондропатия. Скорее всего болезнь Шейерман-Мау. Как расшевелите и так и болит. Соэ и Срб надо посмотреть.
Боль проводится в грудину – болезнь Титца, видимо. Но кардиограмму и велоэргометр надо сделать.
Гидромиелия - надо следить. Контрольное Мрт каждые два года имхо.


----------



## AIR (31 Дек 2019)

Аркадий К написал(а):


> месяц назад очередное обострение, отёк и припухлость у позвонков на уровне лопаток и сбоку от них.


С чем связываете обострение,  приходится много сидеть, переохлаждение,  физическая работа, занимались в зале .


----------



## Аркадий К (31 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте, началось с боли в правом подреберье, на узи нашли хронический холецестит и камень в желчном, пропил курс одестона, сдал анализы (на тот момент был повышен показатель соэ и всё ) и соблюдаю диету(исключил кофе, алкоголь, жирное, солёное) , снизил вес на 9 кг за полтора месяца. Потом заболела спина,через неделю после обострения холецестита, впервые стало больно находиться в положении сидя, стало сложно сидя принять положение в котором боли нет, только напрягая поясницу можно было сидеть. Обострение возможно началось на фоне нарушения режима сна и стресса , физической нагрузки(отнёс тяжелые сумки), неудачно упал ударившись грудниной. Обострение снял принимая аэртал таблетки (5 дней по 200 и потом 12 по 100) и мазь аэртал, мидокалм, аркоксиа 90 мг(пил перед аэрталом, эффекта не оказали) , хондроксид мазь,комбилипен таблетки. В данный момент по рекомендации невролога чтобы снять мышечный спазм(или миофасциальный синдром) принимаю баклосан 2 таблетки, нейробион уколы 9 дней и  ещё назначена катена(пока не принимаю, тк не знаю стоит ли?) растираю на ночь спину меновазином, делаю лфк комплекс и полувис на турнике(утром). После сна или в положении лёжа боль становилась меньше в период обострения. Сейчас сохраняются тянущие слабые боли в мышцах вдоль позвоночника и под лопаткой, слабое покалывание у грудины нечасто, иногда покалывание в районе позвонков между лопаток, когда сижу. При ходьбе, или стоя, или лёжа болевые ощущения минимальные.
В период ремисии есть ощущение того что что-то мешает между лопатками, как будто можно достать. К вечеру тянущие боли в спине и болевые ощущения за грудиной, если лечь на живот и опереться на локти то боль проходит или становиться меньше через 20 минут. До того, когда три года назад занимался в тренажёрном зале ощущения болевые были минимальны.
Невролог рекомендовала консультацию вертебролога, и проколоть курс хондропротектора "Румалон". Врач мрт сказала что показаний к оперативному лечению нет, "все лечиться консервативно"
Есть фотографии спины в середине обострения.


----------



## AIR (31 Дек 2019)

Аркадий К написал(а):


> В данный момент по рекомендации невролога чтобы снять мышечный спазм(или миофасциальный синдром)


Могу предположить,  что имеет место мышечное напряжение, но в большей клинической значимости ухудшение местной микроциркуляции с отечностью, застоем в месте прикрепления мышц.
Поэтому упражнения очень медленные, плавные, разнообразные и с небольшим количеством повторений.
Местно и внутрь препараты для улучшения микроциркуляции и уменьшения отечности.. Долобене, троксерутин, Траумель и т.д....


----------



## Аркадий К (31 Дек 2019)

@AIR, доброго времени суток, если есть возможность подскажите с каких упражнений лучше начать, или с комплекса упражнений?


----------



## AIR (31 Дек 2019)

Аркадий К написал(а):


> Доброго времени суток, если есть возможность подскажите с каких упражнений лучше начать, или с комплекса упражнений?


Если Вы поймете и почувствуете основные принципы выполнения. Примерно:


AIR написал(а):


> Поэтому упражнения очень медленные, плавные, разнообразные и с небольшим количеством повторений.


Более подробно разбирали неоднократно,  то сможете свободно адаптировать под себя практически любой комплекс.  Лучше всего,  конечно,  начинать не с написанного на бумажке, а того , который можно увидеть глазами..  Можете например для начала посмотреть более простой, "8 кусков парчи".


----------



## Аркадий К (2 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врождённая хондропатия. Скорее всего болезнь Шейерман-Мау. Как расшевелите и так и болит. Соэ и Срб надо посмотреть.
> Боль проводится в грудину – болезнь Титца, видимо. Но кардиограмму и велоэргометр надо сделать.
> Гидромиелия - надо следить. Контрольное Мрт каждые два года имхо.


Добрый день, если есть возможность объясните по снимкам мрт и фотографиям , имеющиеся патологии лечатся консервативно? Показаний к оперативному лечению нет? Вернее не лечатся, а поддерживаются от ухудшения и обострения


AIR написал(а):


> Если Вы поймете и почувствуете основные принципы выполнения. Примерно:
> 
> Более подробно разбирали неоднократно,  то сможете свободно адаптировать под себя практически любой комплекс.  Лучше всего,  конечно,  начинать не с написанного на бумажке, а того , который можно увидеть глазами..  Можете например для начала посмотреть более простой, "8 кусков парчи".


Спасибо, буду пробовать, я так  понял что суть моей проблемы не только  и не столько в позвоночнике сколько в мышцах спины?


AIR написал(а):


> Могу предположить,  что имеет место мышечное напряжение, но в большей клинической значимости ухудшение местной микроциркуляции с отечностью, застоем в месте прикрепления мышц.
> Поэтому упражнения очень медленные, плавные, разнообразные и с небольшим количеством повторений.
> Местно и внутрь препараты для улучшения микроциркуляции и уменьшения отечности.. Долобене, троксерутин, Траумель и т.д....


Доброго вам дня, не подскажите могли бы вы по фотографиям определить какие мышцы спины напряжены и спазмированы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Янв 2020)

Аркадий К написал(а):


> Добрый день, если есть возможность объясните по снимкам мрт и фотографиям , имеющиеся патологии лечатся консервативно? Показаний к оперативному лечению нет? Вернее не лечатся, а поддерживаются от ухудшения и обострения


Конечно лечиться консервативно. Три уровня поражения – мышцы, суставы позвоночника и рёбер, мелкие нервы вдоль позвоночника.
Вот на эти три уровне надо подбирать лечебный гимнастику. Воздействовать физиотерапией. Массажем. Мануальный терапии с восстановлением подвижности выше ниже места поражения, и воздействие на пораженные мышцы на уровне поражения. При неэффективности специальная операция по убиванию мелких нервов. Или подбор препаратов – заглушающих боль от этих нервов. Тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине, нашли?
Начинайте с простого. Правильно организуйте рабочее место рабочее время. Приспособьте рабочее место под особенности своей спины. Кстати и на спальное обратить внимание. Например на вашей спине особенно просто объяснять почему неправильно спать на жёсткой постели. И конечно начинайте тихонечко тренировать свои мышцы и связки.


----------



## Аркадий К (5 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, доброго времени суток, если можно то сбросьте ссылку на тему про правильное поведение при боли в спине. И как правильно приспособить рабочее место, валик под поясницу? Комплексы тренировок базовые где лучше посмотреть и можно ли использовать массажный ролик потихоньку?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2020)

*Требования к организации современного рабочего места*

И тут
*ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ СОВЕТЫ
СТАТЬИ С ПОЛЕЗНЫМИ СОВЕТАМИ*
Читайте, переспрашивайте


----------



## Аркадий К (7 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, посмотрел ссылки, комплекс упражнений делал который в остром периоде, теперь делаю который в подостром (нашёл их раньше),количество повторений в одном подходе 10-15? интересно можно ли растягивать позвоночник на ролике подкладывая под лопатки (или бутылке, или стопке книг) с клиновидными позвонками как у меня? В целом стараюсь делать все медленно, чтобы отработать упражнения. И почему-то чего не было раньше при ходьбе более получаса начинает болеть под правой лопаткой и ниже рёбра справа, если немного полежать на животе то боль проходит, с чем это может быть связано? Спазм мышц? Ночью и утром болевых ощущений нет.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Требования к организации современного рабочего места*
> 
> И тут
> *ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ СОВЕТЫ
> ...


И можно ли мне делать упражнения из этого комплекса? Раньше  правая лопатка не болела, я наверное опять что-то потревожил? На приступ холецестита не похоже, так если полежать то боль меньше или проходит, ночью если просыпаюсь то вообще не болит. Делать упражнения наверное надо на мягком ковре с моей спиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2020)

Можно и на кровати.
Главное, начинать постепенно и не спеша.


----------



## Аркадий К (28 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно и на кровати.
> Главное, начинать постепенно и не спеша.


Упражнения делаю, очень медленно, потихоньку на кровати. Есть небольшое улучшение. Если можете то объясните с чем может быть связано, то что что болит с правой стороны, правая лопатка, и рёбра справа. Болят при ходьбе или сидя. Лёжа и утром как обычно ничего не болит. Левая сторона и левая лопатка практически не болит. И по поводу спального места, мне лучше не спать на твёрдом?, а то я сначала пробовал на щите спать два месяца назад когда началось обострение. Упражнения лфк наверное делать раз в три дня? И могу ли я использовать иппликатор кузнецова и массажёры для саммомассажа?

@Доктор Ступин, на обычном матрасе можно спать?

Болит справа у места поражения, у клиновидных позвонков


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2020)

> Упражнения делаю, очень медленно, потихоньку на кровати. Есть небольшое улучшение. Если можете то объясните с чем может быть связано, то что что болит с правой стороны, правая лопатка, и рёбра справа. Болят при ходьбе или сидя. Лёжа и утром как обычно ничего не болит. Левая сторона и левая лопатка практически не болит.


Справа - мышцы и суставы.


> И по поводу спального места, мне лучше не спать на твёрдом?, а то я сначала пробовал на щите спать два месяца назад когда началось обострение.


Никому не надо спать на твердом.


> Упражнения лфк наверное делать раз в три дня?


Тренировочный уровень, да. А лечебный как таблетку- три раза в день. На работу ходите?


> И могу ли я использовать иппликатор кузнецова и массажёры для саммомассажа?


 Нужно.


> @Доктор Ступин, на обычном матрасе можно спать?


Главное чтобы удобно. Лучше на ортопедическом.


> Болит справа у места поражения, у клиновидных позвонков


Туда аппликатор, мази, физиотерапия.


----------



## Аркадий К (29 Янв 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На работу ходите?


На работу хожу, еду на маршрутке, которую трясёт, после работы выхожу прохожу четыре остановки пешком, даже если спина болит. Лечебный три раза в день сложно, стараюсь некоторые упражнения делать утром, лежать на кузнецове, разминать спину массажёром обычным с колесиками советским, мазать правую сторону троксерутином, полный комплекс в выходные делаю, после него поясница вдруг побаливает, в основном стараюсь выбрать упражнения которые на спине делают, растягиваю заведя локоть за голову, массажёр обычный советский таскаю с собой на работу, в обед могу немного полежать чтоб разгрузить спину, примерно так. Лежать стараюсь на спине, положив под ноги высокий валик или коробку.

Стараюсь по возможности больше лежать на спине положив ноги на высокий валик, или положив под спину иппликатор кузнецова, чтобы разгрузить спину, после того как полежать она меньше болит, не знаю правильно ли я делаю

Хочется по возможности зону грудных 9-12 позвонков "успокоить", а как это правильно сделать не знаю. Тогда было бы проще делать ЛФК и прочие манипуляции.


----------



## Аркадий К (30 Янв 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, опять припухло вчера всё сбоку от позвоночника, как две небольшие "подушки" и болит, справа больше припухло , выпил утром таблетку найз 100мг,что делать дальше не знаю, что посоветуете? Фотографии прикрепил. Нагрузки осевые минимизировал, стараюсь больше лежать, ношу только сумку, и ребёнка весом 10 кг пять метров до ванной.



Можно ли делать массаж лечебный или пить опять нпвс?
Может быть на эти места компресс с димексидом и новокаином?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2020)

НПВС помогает? Боль проходит?
И физиотерапию, и аппликатор, и мази и димексид с новокаином.


----------



## Аркадий К (31 Янв 2020)

Добрый вечер, от нпвс боль меньше, но не проходит полностью, наверное мышцы и связки задействованы, не понимаю что за припухлости у позвоночника, слева больше, и лопатку левую сводит и отдаёт в рёбра слева , после немесулида припухлости стали меньше. В компресс с димексидом попробую добавить гидрокортизон и цианокобаломин. Я понимаю что как то я умудрился "разбередить" пораженную зону с клиновидными позвонками и получить обострение на три месяца. Буду пробовать опять лфк в остром периоде. И искать хорошего массажиста. Может быть надо было Ксефокам вместо немесулида?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2020)

Ксефокам более обезболивающий, чем НПВП.


----------



## Аркадий К (2 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, допью найз семь дней, эффекта обезболивающего от него особо нет, делаю компрессы димексид+новокаин+дексаметазон+цианкобаломин 10 дней. Потом попробую драстоп курсом. Если совсем болевой синдром замучает то ксефокам или кеторол. По прежнему утром и ночью если просыпаюсь то ничего не болит. Раньше спины как-бы хватало до вечера, а теперь и до середины дня не хватает. Сумки носить стало не возможно, любые тяжести. Хотя утром сегодня рюкзак отнёс килограмма четыре, пока не заболела спина. Буду искать вертебролога в Саратове или ортопеда. По поводу массажа и мануальной терапии у меня сомнения, можно ли мне с моей спиной. Не совсем понимаю что даёт такой болевой синдром, врач мрт сказала что грыжи не могут, а вот все остальное может. Лфк в силу возможности делаю, на аппоекаторе лежу. Думаю что ещё можно сделать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

НПВН, АПЛИКАТОР, МАЗИ, ПРИМОЧКИ, ЛФК
Дома, пожалуй, уже все.


----------



## Аркадий К (2 Фев 2020)

Ещё добавилось, если согнуться влево, то покалывает за грудиной, дома ещё есть прибор магнитотерапии амт 01, не знаю насколько он эффективен.

На турнике с грудным отделом висеть смысла наверно не будет, правая сторона болит видимо из-за сколиоза, хотя не уверен. Попробовал утром отжиматься от пола, 10 раз легко отжался, и ничего не болело, хотя спать на правом боку болезненно. Одного не пойму, на мрт явно ничего не видно. Межреберная невралгия дала такие остаточные явления. Недели две назад соэ была в норме. Не переохлаждался. Переболел простудой вирусной, может она дала такой эффект.

Ну и остаётся только ещё дипроспан в/м или блокаду, хотя как я понимаю для неё явных показаний вроде бы нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Фев 2020)

Дипроспан блокаду, всегда хорошо, если есть боли.


----------



## Аркадий К (3 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, это да, всегда хорошо, если хорошо сделают. Пока компрессы делаю с демиксидом и гидрокортизон, и поищу остеопат. Если ходить  наклонив туловище налево, то болит меньше, наверное что зажало с правой стороны, думаю что само не "отожмёт".


----------



## Аркадий К (4 Фев 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, доброго времени суток, у меня вопрос, день не пил немесулид и сразу сбоков от позвоночника на уровне изменненых позвонков начинают образовываться отёки, почему и что можно сделать? Компрессы димексид новокаин гидрокортизон делаю, вечером, 1,5 часа, и с каким интервалом можно пить нпвс?

И если можно то подскажите судя по мрт что может давать болевой синдром, только мышцы и связки и почему акцент на правую сторону?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2020)

По мрт не судят о боли, но скорее мышцы и связки.
Как-то отек непонятен. А сеть?
Может ощущение скованности


----------



## Аркадий К (5 Фев 2020)

Массажист осмотрел, увидел сразу спазмированную мышцу на уровне изменненых позвонков, говорит мне думать стоит ли делать массаж медицинский, а то вдруг у меня острый период. Отёк мне тоже не понятен. Про сеть я не понял? Ощущение перегрузки в пояснице, пытаюсь ей как-бы удерживать грудной отдел. Кетонал дуо выпил, вроде лучше обезболил, баклосан пью. Компрессы с димексидом на ночь.пытаюсь прогревать спину. Думаю как с массажем, не станет ли хуже после него


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2020)

То есть отека нет, есть мнение!


----------



## Галина Каримова (10 Фев 2020)

Это моя тема, если можно проконсультируйте, заранее спасибо.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30321/


Аркадий К написал(а):


> прошу помочь с расшифровкой и дальнейшей тактикой лечения, допустимыми осевыми нагрузками, лфк, турник(растяжка, висы, полувисы) Заранее спасибо.


У Вас комплексное заболевание позвоночника и мышечно-связочного аппарата - спондилоартропатия. Соответственно, лечение тоже должно быть комплексным - противовоспалительная терапия (НПВС, миорелаксанты), физиотерапия, массаж, ЛФК. Если все перечисленное окажется малоэффективным, я бы предложила провести нуклеопластику позвоночных дисков грудного отдела Th7-Th8 и Th9-Th10, а также вертебропластику Th9, Th10 и Th11

Вытяжение позвоночника, турник и висы категорически не рекомендую!

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Аркадий К (12 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть отека нет, есть мнение!


Доброго времени суток, есть теперь спазм мышц справа от позвоночника, и он есть при движении и если сидеть, ночью отсутствует когда просыпаюсь и утром несколько часов тоже. Невролог отправляет к гастроэнтерологу по причине камня в желчном и спазма мышц справа. А я как могу и не могу делаю лфк и прочие доступные мне вещи. Что это за спазм, психосоматика, желчный или что-то ещё не знаю, и как узнать тоже не знаю


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть отека нет, есть мнение!


 как вариант может иглорефлексотерапевт или обколоть мышечный спазм, и лечить или не лечить желчный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Мар 2020)

> ...Вы как то в неё заглядывали и были правы по поводу того что на уровне грудо-поясничного перехода есть мышечный спазм, и слева и справа от позвоночника. Я так понимаю что это нагруженный участок позвоночника.


Конечно. Выше и ниже участки малой подвижности.


> Вопрос в том, что с этим можно сделать. Делать ли растяжки помимо ЛФК? Как лучше поступить, чтобы не сделать лишнего и не нужного. Заранее спасибо за ответ.


Растяжки это есть часть ЛФК. Можно чередовать. День растяжки оооченно понемногу и мягко чтобы для мышц, а не для позвонков, день силовые упражнения, день хороший массаж.
На растяжки можно посмотреть у нас на сайте – упражнение для увеличения подвижности, Главное надо делать их без рывков и не надо додавливать чужими руками.
А как у нас с анализами: СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Аркадий К (23 Мар 2020)

Соэ и Срб в норме, есть проблемы с желчным пузырем и жкт, был у гастроэнтеролога. Лфк осторожно и медленно, это я понял.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2020)

Осторожно значит поэтапно.
Этапы нашли?


----------



## Аркадий К (23 Мар 2020)

Этапы нашёл, ещё раньше. Теперь ещё диета по случаю жкб и лечение. Наверное не все упражнения можно чтобы желчный не нагружать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Мар 2020)

Наши все, они лечебные.


----------



## Аркадий К (23 Мар 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наши все, они лечебные.


 Все упражнения и стараюсь делать в силу возможности. Не понятно желчный пузырь отдаёт в спину и вызывает спазм мышц спины или наоборот, и как это связано. Теперь диету соблюдаю, исключил жирное, жареное(стол 5) и схему лечения гастроэнтеролога.


----------

